# midlayers?



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

right now, a t-shirt and pajama pants.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

If it's warm >30F

lightweight capilene and shell pants on the bottom. long sleeve capilene, sometimes a fleece vest, and shell on top.

If it's colder 10 -30F

light silk base bottoms, loose fit polartec mid weight bottoms, shell pants. Long sleeve capilene on top, patagonia pull over down sweater, and shell on top.

Colder than that I usually just add better gloves/liners, socks, and face mask.

no cotton


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

For pants I have a pair of "heavy weight" underwear from REI. They are essentially a light fleece, about 10x thicker then my polartech or micro underwear. This layer provides me comfort from -0f to about 15-18f (above 20 and I'm too hot). If those 2 layers aren't enough, you can do a skin tight "light" underwear, followed by a midweight "relaxed" fit, followed by the fleece pant, but that's like Denali shit , I'm snowboarding, not taking a nap in a frozen lake.

Same steps for top, wear 2 stages of underwear to reduce bulk, then just something nice and warm between those and your shell like aforementioned down sweater, or thick heavy fleece.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OK, I've a few ideas about this.

For my mid layer on the top, I have a dakine mid-weight top...it was reasonably pricey, and I have found that a $20 fleece provides the same warmth, but not the same wicking.

If cold enough to wear a bottom mid layer, I have some sessions shorts mid layer things that i wear, they are pretty damned nice, and I wish i could wear them around like PJ's at the moment, but its too damned warm....and they are in another country.


Wicking = essential


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

For my bottom half I have my base layer, then boots, socks, knee pads, and under wear. More then that is almost never needed. When it's cold enough I wear some basketball shorts. Up top I'll put on an athletic t-shirt, a running jacket, or my oldnavy fleece depending on cold.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I wear under armor thermal layer top and bottom down to about 5 degrees fahrenheit. Pants and jacket and thick gloves. I MIGHT get cold if I just stand outside at the top of the lift for 20 minutes, but when I've moving I get warm and toasty.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Upper mid layer is a Carhart insulated hoodie, 30 bucks or so, has a mesh liner for wicking. Lower mid layer, insulated (Nike) wind pants, same mesh wicking liner.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Under my goretex shell i wear:

SmartWool midweight zip collar base layer - can't beat wool
Patagonia R2 fleece - super light weight and comfortable. fit is perfect for me.

If its less than 15-20F, i'll add a medium weight wool sweater. Just a cheap GAP sweater.

So far i haven't needed more than that.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't use a mid layer. Just a base and shell.

Under Armour 2.0 or 3.0 base layer depending on temps.

The times I will use mid layers are when it's ambient -25C (-13F) outside and switch to a 700 down count North Face parka. Only had to did this once 2 years ago and I was renting gear at the time so I didn't really care about the equipment. I remember the plastic binding straps snapping on me twice - each time because I brought the rental equipment inside to warmth and then back out into the freeze.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cold: R1 Hoody
Warmish: R1 Vest
Warm: Nothing(base+shell)


----------

